# Yak trip to Ft. Mcrea



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

launched from pickens on sunday, was beautiful!!!!!!! set up camp and hit the jetties around 8 a.m.. started slaying them so damn hard the boaters just stared in disbelief as we yanked out over 50 fish in an hour. Let go of many under KW minimum , but kept quite a few for food supply, Seth And I's Bag O Death.








Monday we just sat around looking at the radar,AAAAAHHHHHHHH shit! that storm was heading down on us quick. Mike got a call from his old lady telling him he needed to come home. I laughed histerically looking at the pass with a 25 mph east wind. I told him not to even try. well , he did. Brian was his escort since Mike is a novice. after 30 minutes i got this feeling something was wrong. we walk to a high point and there is brian siting at the mouth of the cove. ran down to the beach to see mike capsized and soaking wet, he hit the drink twice.









Got him back to camp and dried. Had some lunch and waited for weather updates, didnt look good with a strong rotation. the rainb started around night fall. by 11pm it was getting nasty, all of a sudden we started getting 45mph gust ripping over the camp site, our tarp shelter started to get worked. Seth and Justin were hunkered downin there tents. Mike , Brian and I were getting it bad. all our tents and sleeping bags were soaked. Mike and Brian had this fearful look in there eyes. 

Luckily for these guys, this wasnt my first rodeo. i took evasive action to protect us, started lowering one shelter side at a time with gust trying to rip the tarps from my grip. we then started getting 60mph gust and horizontal rain. i scrambled for 45 minutes to protect us and enclose the shelter, we were wetter than shit. i got back in the shelter and it was alot better. started a fire and took 30 minute naps in between keeping the fire stoked. wet and sleeping on natural grade in a storm is not for the faint of heart.

Got up the next morning and packed up camp, winds were moderate. when it came time to launch the winds had picked up to NW 25 to 30 with 45mph downbursts. Brian, Justin and Seth made a straight shot across the raging pass with 6' plus chop slop. I led Mike north towards NAS. Thats as far as he made it.spent and scared for his life i made the trip back to Pickens by myself. It was Nasty! kept my cool and push 2 miles back to my truck. loaded up and drove to NAS to get Mike. he said he had never been so scared in his life. I told him it was ok, I didnt like it either.

till next time!!!!!!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that's a fishing report. Glad you made it back safe:clap


----------



## TB (Feb 28, 2009)

What were you using for bait?


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

> *TB (3/3/2010)*What were you using for bait?




LIVE SHRIMP


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank God for cool heads, that could have been very bad.:clap


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang!!!! What a report... glad everyone is safe. Does Mike ever want to go kayaking again?lol


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys were the first thing that popped into my head when I saw the radar. Glad you guys made it back alright.



"The difference between ordeal and adventure is attitude!"


----------



## TB (Feb 28, 2009)

And were you just using an egg weight and dropping the shrimp right over the rocks? Or what?


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

> *Linda&Ernie (3/3/2010)*Dang!!!! What a report... glad everyone is safe. Does Mike ever want to go kayaking again?lol




He said he'd much prefer a trip down Blackwater River,cant blame him. Lol


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

> *PBTH (3/3/2010)*You guys were the first thing that popped into my head when I saw the radar. Glad you guys made it back alright.
> 
> 
> 
> "The difference between ordeal and adventure is attitude!"




Thanks Taylor, your qoute above is definitely correct:letsdrink


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. Hope to get out soon myself


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Wish I had been invited for the fun and excitement. Never know may be a team member on next year KW's.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! Sounds like an episode of Survivor or Gilligan's Island.It kind of reminds me of a time I was trapped on a remote island in the Indian Ocean butI was in abungalow on the beach with beautiful woman and had access to a boat.Glad you all our safe andcaught some fish.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Glad you guys made it back safe. And I thought it was bad when I came back across Sunday. Poor Mike had a yak-fishing trial by fire!



I take it you guys didn't do any catching Monday or Tues? I was working outside most of Monday when the temp dropped, thinking "Glad I got out when I did".



Alex


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

what a trip, thats sounds like one of those times that makes your hair turn a little more towards gray and puts some more hair on your peaches. Glad yall were able to beast it out. Seems like bloody waters is full of bear grylls types on yaks well played and hellz yeah on that haul. Boaters aint got shiz on yakers


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

:clap

All I can say is glad I didn't go and glad everyone made it back! I barely made to the store to buy a candy bar Saturday night. I thought about you guys and then I thought "I can't wait to hear this story"! I would have liked to meet you guys out there Sunday but I still got that horrible knocking in my 4runner and am looking for a good deal on a pickup. NEXT TIME maybe......

Way to throw some points up!:bowdown


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank for all the replies guys. It was a little like Gilligans Island. I named our Shelter Ground Zero. We did fish monday and caught some more sheeps but gave them away to a boater in exchange for pulling our anchor we got stuck the day before. 



















leaving the guys in my wake










Justin creeping.

for some reason the picture upload is stalling, posting more soon.:banghead


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report - glad you guys are alright. Like seeing that Pelican 11-6 in the picture. Is that the one capsized? 

Heck of a trip - way to go (and stay safe) guys.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

> *need2fish (3/3/2010)*Awesome report - glad you guys are alright. Like seeing that Pelican 11-6 in the picture. Is that the one capsized?
> 
> Heck of a trip - way to go (and stay safe) guys.




Seth can ride out on that Pelican! It was My 14' Heritage Redfish, loaded unevenly and with a novice operator . Any yak can flip given the right conditions. especially big wavy chop slop.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I hope Mike didn't lose too much of his gear. We need to get helmet cams for the whole team for stuff like this. I wish I'd had one on for my crossing back over on Sunday. A speedometer too, I must have set a yak-speed record with that 25mph wind at my back.



Alex


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm glad everyone made it back safely! Congrats on all of the fish, too!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hardcore. :mmmbeer


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounded like a hair raising/arse puckering experience....glad ya'll got back safe and slayed them fishies!!!:letsdrink


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Quick Seth, grab your net. Theres some thing cruising the shoreline.GAR!!!!!!!!! released after a quick snapshot.










posted up for the kill!



















Ground Zero!










sure am glad to be back home. But i gotta admit it, I'd do it again in a heartbeat. Maybe this weekend? Gyaaarg!!!!!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

> *BloodyWaters (3/3/2010)*launched from pickens on sunday, was beautiful!!!!!!! set up camp and hit the jetties around 8 a.m.. started slaying them so damn hard the boaters just stared in disbelief as we yanked out over 50 fish in an hour. Let go of many under KW minimum , but kept quite a few for food supply, Seth And I's Bag O Death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I am betting that if you spent a little time on this and worked the photos (like a google earth overhead) you could make a little $ in both FL Sportman and Kayak Angler mags. Just my $.02 for an outstanding report - as I'm in Afghanistan I'm living for these reports, kinda love/hate love to read'em hate'n it that I'm not there. 

Cheers From CJOA-A

Stressless


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

> *Stressless (3/5/2010)*I am betting that if you spent a little time on this and worked the photos (like a google earth overhead) you could make a little $ in both FL Sportman and Kayak Angler mags. Just my $.02 for an outstanding report - as I'm in Afghanistan I'm living for these reports, kinda love/hate love to read'em hate'n it that I'm not there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THAT IS NOT A BAD IDEA!!!!! THANKS STRESSLESS


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

DANG!!!!! sounds like Daniel and myself got out just in time....glad to see everybody made it out ok...


----------

